
Ask HN: Good Linux Distro with good security defaults for Web/Db roles? - mamcx
I have always used Ubuntu for deployment, but now I&#x27;m more interested in deploy with more secure mindset.<p>I&#x27;m a solo developer.<p>I&#x27;m building the fabric scripts, and start to note how much work is to put ubuntu to work with more secure defaults, and after a quick googling like<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;major.io&#x2F;2015&#x2F;10&#x2F;14&#x2F;what-i-learned-while-securing-ubuntu&#x2F;<p>I wonder if exist a distro where I can get a better experience.<p>I need to deploy PostgreSql, nginx or caddyserver, django, docker. Maybe redis later.<p>I deploy to digitalocean and linode.
======
mboelen
Most Linux distributions have to make a compromise between performance, easy
of use, security, and more. In the end, you will have to do tuning, and that
includes tuning for performance and security.

As one of the developers of Lynis, I can suggest picking up a auditors
mindset. So just use the distribution you like the most, then become good in
evaluating what can be improved. As you already discovered, automation is the
key. A tool like Lynis will simplify that greatly:
[https://cisofy.com/lynis/](https://cisofy.com/lynis/)

Happy hardening :)

~~~
mamcx
I have installed lynis, it look good!

------
elchief
How about OpenBSD to vultr.com ?

